# George Carlin ...



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Passed away today in L.A. at the age of 71. story


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to read that. One of my heroes.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

No, how sad.  He was one of the good guys. He did have a bad heart. I bet that was the cause.

I had the pleasure of seeing him live once. He was just as funny as he was on his HBO specials. His political humor gets a lot of attention, but that was only one third of his act. He did as much on language and relationships as he did on politics. He was a very clever man. We will be a lesser society without his commentary.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

According to CNN, it was his heart. He went to the hospital with chest pains. 

He was a true original.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I saw him just after Richard Pryor set himself ablaze while doing crack. There was a natural, friendly competition between the two comedians. One of Carlin's jokes that night was, "Richard Pryor had a heart attack; I had a heart attack. Richard Pryor went into rehab; I went into rehab. Richard Pryor set himself on fire...I decided to have a second heart attack."


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> I saw him just after Richard Pryor set himself ablaze while doing crack. There was a natural, friendly competition between the two comedians. One of Carlin's jokes that night was, "Richard Pryor had a heart attack; I had a heart attack. Richard Pryor went into rehab; I went into rehab. Richard Pryor set himself on fire...I decided to have a second heart attack."


I just heard someone talking about this joke on XM a couple of weeks ago. Hilarious.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Carlin is my all time favorite comic, his matter of fact and no nonsense comedy style is something I've always enjoyed watching, listening to, and reading. There will never be another comedian like him, we've lost a true comedic genius, the world will never be the same without him.

RIP George... :crying_sa


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I will miss this guy a lot, he was pretty real and he helped other people understand how real things were.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

The world is a less better place without him.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's happening? 

First, Russert, now Carlin -- two men who _fearlessly_ held the politicians' feet to the fire
in their own, inimitable ways.

R.I.P. George


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Nick said:


> First, Russert. now Carlin. What's happening? :shrug:
> 
> R.I.P. George


This usually happens in threes. 

R.I.P. George.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sure he'll have left instructions to be buried upside down (... so the world can kiss his ....) 

He'll be missed in my home. My son loved his comedy, as did my wife and I.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I loved his comedy. RIP George.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This really starts my day off wrong. This guy was more than an entertainer, he was a huge part of my adolescence. I saw him live about two years ago and was glad I did. Sure he wasn't as sharp as he once was, but it was a pleasure nonetheless. 

In his honor, I present to you the seven words you can't say on DBSTalk....

##@$%, #%^#%^, #%&**, #%^#%^#, %#^#%^*(*, $^&$^&#, #%^#%^, ##%^# and #$#$#. Sorry, I really can't say them.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Was the best of his routines. But all of "Class Clown" album was a classic:

"I used to be an Irish Catholic; now I'm an American. You know, you grow ..."

And who can forget the trilabial fricative?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This is a sad day. George Carlin was my favorite. I grew up with the Hippy Dippy Weather Man.
I saw him live twice, once in 1972 when he opened for John Sebastian (of the Loving Spoonful) the second time was when he was hosting the premier of a new NBC saturday night comedy show. Was just in the right place at the right time.
Thanks George for the memories.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Great comedian...there are very, very few that can be funny with more than one act. George did a new act every 18 months or so for 50 years. He was also so funny in so many different genres. I'll miss him.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I will truly miss his comedy.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

George Carlin,along with Richard Pryor and Redd Foxx were among our favorite comedians.He will certainly be missed and thanks for the memories.
R.I.P. George.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> And who can forget the trilabial fricative?


I can imagine hearing Taps using only the trilabial fricative at his funeral. 
His wit and world view will be missed. He was one of a kind.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

George filmed one of his many HBO specials here in Phoenix at the Celebrity Theater.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

fredandbetty said:


> Passed away today in L.A. at the age of 71. story


Terrible News!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> George Carlin,along with Richard Pryor and Redd Foxx were among our favorite comedians.He will certainly be missed and thanks for the memories.
> R.I.P. George.


about all that is left for me would be Cheech and Chong.

I think tonight, I'll have to fire up the Ipod and listen to those "Seven Words that can not be said TV" in his memory.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> about all that is left for me would be Cheech and Chong.
> 
> I think tonight, I'll have to fire up the Ipod and listen to those "Seven Words that can not be said TV" in his memory.


From The Phoenix Show

NSFW


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Like him or not he was a rebel in every sense of the word.

R.I.P. Mr. Carlin


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Things that make you wonder:

Why do they swab with alcohol the arm of an inmate about to get a lethal injection?:lol: 

One of my favorites.

RIP

George Carlin


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't say I agreed with who he was and most of what he stood for, but he was a funny guy, may he rest in peace.

One of my favorites from him:

http://www.chaparyan.com/2005/04/george-carlins-planet-is-fine.php


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty good list of Carlin quotes
http://blogzarro.com/?p=226

Unfortunately none of my favorites are on it...

"Please return stewardess to her original upright position" (actually they did include part of the airplane dialog in the above list to their credit)

"G E, O R, G E, O R, G E "

"If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?"

"Why are hemorrhoids called that instead of @ssterhoids?"


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You begin to notice the years are passing when some of your heroes begin to leave...

Curious George has something else to his credit.. a wife he married and stayed with for 34 years... his beloved partner Brenda who passed in 1997. She was a producer on 8 of his HBO specials. They leave a daughter, Kelly, behind.

Not only was he a comic genius but, love him or loathe him, he made you think!

I hope they put the 7 words you cant say on tv (and on dbstalk) on his tombstone..


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

...will be missed.


----------



## t-stark (Oct 29, 2007)

No one who has had “Taps” played for them has ever been able to hear it. 

George Carlin


May you hear them now. RIP.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

a favorite of mine...i will miss him


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Can we please keep it civil, he will be missed by people everywhere...
they are replaying a lot of his stuff on Sirius ...still makes you LOL!!!

R.I.P. Mr. Carlin.


----------



## bsboggs (Oct 19, 2007)

Talk all you want about God ... Carlin has/had the last seven words... :lol: 

He was great.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys, remember religion is a forbidden topic, even here.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Carlin was awesome. His stand up routines were usually spot on and had a timeless quality. Some of the things he'd come up with are so simple yet brilliant.

The thing about driving on a parkway and parking on a driveway was classic.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

<Moderator Note> Gals and Guys, I request that we keep this thread to reverence of an irreverent humorist. DBStalk does not permit discussion of religion (or religious tolerance), so I've had to delete a large number of posts to keep this thread open.

George Carlin was a favorite humorist of mine, I'd like to keep this thread available to others who feel such.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Gonna set my DVR to keyword George Carlin. Should be a lot of tribute video popping up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

armophob said:


> Gonna set my DVR to keyword George Carlin. Should be a lot of tribute video popping up.


I was wondering about that myself. I've almost bought some of the DVD collections, but I can never tell how "complete" the ones I see available are. I'm not talking bootlegs, just the ones released in stores. I've seen most of his recent stuff, and by recent I mean the last 25 years or so... but being born in 1970, some of his earliest stuff was either before me or when I was too young to listen/appreciate so I don't think I've seen everything he's done.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw George live once as well. Great show. Sorry to see he is gone.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I liked George a lot but hadn't seen him in several years. I remember him being on The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson. I told 2 people about his death. One man in his 60's and another younger than me and they didn't know who he was!
Carlin would have liked this tribute to him but wouldn't like the lack of use of the "R" word! I don't believe he tolerated censorship.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rustynails said:


> I liked George a lot but hadn't seen him in several years. I remember him being on The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson. I told 2 people about his death. One man in his 60's and another younger than me and they didn't know who he was!
> Carlin would have liked this tribute to him but wouldn't like the lack of use of the "R" word! I don't believe he tolerated censorship.


Carlin's last HBO special was taped in nearby Santa Rosa. Now I'm sorry I didn't make the time.

In his 60's and didn't know who Carlin was?????

Gosh, I'll bet he missed Woodstock and the Summer of Love too.:lol:

Advise him of this schedule:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You know... I'm almost tempted to think that a fitting tribute to George Carlin would be for someone who is a fan of his to actually say the 7 forbidden words on an actual broadcast. Sure, there'd be some penalties for doing so... but I bet George would like it.


----------

